# Stihl BR500 anti static cable.



## Ianhw77k (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm servicing my BR500 (2005 model) to sell it because I no longer need it. I serviced the engine and carb, everything seemed to be going well until I could hear a rubbing noise coming from the blower housing. On closer inspection I could see a cable rubbing against the fan so I removed the wheel. The cable was badly frayed and in two pieces, one end attached to one of the engine mounting bolts, the other end loose.

My questions to you fine gentlemen are, where does this other end attach to? Is this part really necessary?
Seeing as I have both the crimp ends and plenty of old cables lying around, I may try to make up a new one tomorrow rather than waiting for the part to arrive, unless my local supplier has one on the shelf. I need to get this thing sold before all the leaves have fallen!

Many thanks in advance. Although I've literally only just joined this forum, it always seems to come up when I Google search for any help with a particularly problematic little engine or piece of equipment. I've probably been lurking here for years and you guys have never steered me wrong yet. Nice to finally become a forum member.

Ian.


----------



## Ianhw77k (Oct 8, 2015)

After some more research, it looks like I've answered my own questions.
The cable runs down into the blower tube and it doesn't seem to be necessary, unless you are working in a volatile atmosphere such as a gas works or petrol station.

According to my local Stihl parts supplier, this model wasn't even supposed to have an anti-static wire fitted, especially given its age. So, why the remnants of the first stage of the cable were present in the blower housing is a mystery, as is the little cable holding part further down the tube........


----------

